# Vietnamese Butter Roasted Beans...



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Genuinely curious...

I understand that the Vietnamese coat their green beans in butter oil, sometimes vanilla or cocoa, and a little sugar prior to roasting. The roast profile is supposed to be long and low temperature giving a dark but not burnt roast. The result is allegedly rich sweet balanced caramel flavours when brewed as a slow drip.

Has anyone tried anything like this before? If so is it worth trying?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi I tried Vietnamese coffee in Vietnam and loved it, it is sweet and has a caramel/chocolate flavour. I bought some online last year (ground) from:

http://www.trung-nguyen-online.co.uk/index.php

Also got a Vietnamese coffee maker with the order and tasted just like the coffee I got in Vietnam. Haven't tried beans from them though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

stop. no. dont


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Bad idea then Gary? Is that the whole idea of an adulterated roast or buying beans from Vietnam?


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I drank a fair bit of Vietnamese coffee in Vietnam a while back and didn't like any of it. Some was roasted with butter, some with chicory. Both had a distinctive flavour but were bitter and horrible in my opinion unless served with condensed milk (not how I like my coffee but my wife did enjoy these). Think they only do it as the quality of beans to start with is quite low?

If you're curious I would grab a bag of beans from the link above; they are the main coffee brand in Vietnam I think and it's worth a try.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> stop. no. dont


Chrickie! I found this under the link for 'learning' on the above site. No wonder you're concerned.

"For the continual sipping of this pittiful drink (coffee) is enough to bewitch Men of two and twenty, and tie up the Codpicepoint without a Charm. It renders them that use it as Lean as Famine, as Rivvel'd as Envy, or an old meager Hagg over-ridden by an Incubus. They come from it with nothing moist but their snotty Noses, nothing stiffe but their Joints, nor standing but their Ears.... nor can all the Art we use revive them from this Lethargy, so unfit they are for Action, that like young Train-band-men when called upon Duty, their Amunition is wanting; peradventure they Present, but cannot give Fire, or at least do but flash in the pan, instead of doing Execution."


----------

